# Wellington rentals



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

We might be moving to Wellington for 1-2 year work contract, and would be looking to rent a house. We would be looking for a minimum of 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, double garage preferred.

We don't mind being a bit out of the city, but somewhere close to a surfing beach (walking to the beach would be ideal). Also, we'd prefer a nice, safe suburb - sea views would be a real winner 

Could someone recommend a few suburbs we could look at?

Thank you.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

paisleypark said:


> Hi,
> 
> We might be moving to Wellington for 1-2 year work contract, and would be looking to rent a house. We would be looking for a minimum of 3 bedrooms, 2 bathrooms, double garage preferred.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Surfing isn't that great in Wellington. 
The best would be Lyall Bay next to the airport which often gets the Southerlies across the Cook Strait and allows decent surf when conditions are right.
Other than this you can get good enough conditions up the Kapiti coast from Titahi Bay up to Otaki but if you lived up at Otaki you'd be at least an hour away from Wellington via SH1.
All suburbs are nice and safe - especially the coastal suburbs.
Lyall Bay more traditional older kiwi homes that may be leaky and have little insulation ?
I'd recommend living Raumati South, Raumati Beach or Paraparaumu Beach approx 40 mins away from Wellington up the Kapiti coast over the Lyall Bay area but that's just a personal choice.

Regards,


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

thank you for that info...so you say Wellington ain't that great for surf...how is the surf in the other places you mentioned: Raumati South, Raumati Beach or Paraparaumu Beach, Titahi Bay?


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

What's Titahi bay as a place for renting a house?
Is there any place that is less windy?


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

paisleypark said:


> thank you for that info...so you say Wellington ain't that great for surf...how is the surf in the other places you mentioned: Raumati South, Raumati Beach or Paraparaumu Beach, Titahi Bay?


You've more chance of decent surfing at Lyall Bay as its pointing in the right direction facing oncoming Southerlies that blast straight up the East coast of the South Island and hit the South of Wellington head on.

Considering the position of Raumati South, Raumati Beach, Paraparaumu Beach, Titahi Bay the coastline is sheltered by the South Island but does get the reduced effects of the Southerlies and are always covered in driftwood etc


----------



## saideepthota (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi.

take a look at Buy online and sell with NZ's #1 auction & classifieds site | Trade Me


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

paisleypark said:


> What's Titahi bay as a place for renting a house?
> Is there any place that is less windy?


Titahi Bay ok for renting a house. 
I think you will find a few ads on TradeMe.
Houses are older and more traditional weatherboard so may be issues with leaky home syndrome, lack of insulation or heating ? 
Prices should be good though for renting because of this. 
A lot of people live out that way and from what I can gather there is a high number of Pacificers that make up the Titahi community ?

Area isn't to our taste but decent enough and has a 9 hole golf course and a small bay that is quite quaint and sheltered but nothing there shops wise although I think there's a dairy - small mini mart nearby ?

The Hutt Valley isn't as windy but then you aren't near the coast!


----------

